# My video thread.. :-)



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

So,aside from the music, he likes the song and I think it has a good beat. lol

What do you guys think of it? This is like the 4th video I have made.

you can see the snow is dwindling out here. grass and streams are poping up. video is from yesterday


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

Its pretty cool, might want to take it easy on the cheesy transitions imo


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

C.B. said:


> Its pretty cool, might want to take it easy on the cheesy transitions imo


I was a little curious/concerned about that. Im just not sure how to put a couple of clips together without a transition or it looking funny with skipping around from clip to clip.....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's another one from 2/29. The transitions better? This is him and one of the nurses I work with....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Matt was riding around with me kinda chillin today while I get my leg working right again without too much pain. 10 weeks out from surgery and I think I am doing good. My wife is only at the very end cause she cant keep up with us. Im in blue and black, matthew is in red and black with the mueller hoodie on. We were at Wolf Creek in So Colorado. At least it is now my son and I and not just him. feels good to get back on a board....


----------

